

Gmail's new landing page - tlvince
https://mail.google.com/intl/en/mail/help/about.html

======
aroch
This isn't a landing page, this is the about page...

[https://mail.google.com/intl/en/mail/help/about.html](https://mail.google.com/intl/en/mail/help/about.html)

gmail.com redirects you to mail.google.com/mail which will redirect you to
/?ServiceLogin

    
    
        curl -v gmail.com
        * Adding handle: conn: 0x7fa939804000
        * Adding handle: send: 0
        * Adding handle: recv: 0
        * Curl_addHandleToPipeline: length: 1
        * - Conn 0 (0x7fa939804000) send_pipe: 1, recv_pipe: 0
        * About to connect() to gmail.com port 80 (#0)
        *   Trying 74.125.225.86...
        * Connected to gmail.com (74.125.225.86) port 80 (#0)
         GET / HTTP/1.1
        > User-Agent: curl/7.30.0
        > Host: gmail.com
        > Accept: */*
        > 
        < HTTP/1.1 301 Moved Permanently
        < Location: http://mail.google.com/mail/

